# Como formateo la usb desde Linux?



## Augusto Galvis (Mar 30, 2007)

Un cordial saludo para todos.

Alguien me podria decir como formateo mi memoria usb desde una plataforma Linux, ya que desde windows no me la reconoce, pero desde linux si.  Yo cuento con Linux Cern, KDE y Red hat, se los agradesco mucho ya que no he podido usar mi memoria y me hace falta para transportar archivos.

Gracias

Augusto Galvis



			
				Apollo dijo:
			
		

> Este foro está dedicado a la electrónica y sus aplicaciones.
> 
> El tema no está relacionado con la electrónica, es competencia de la informática.


----------



## Perromuerto (Mar 30, 2007)

Si lo tienes particionado:
mkfs -t vfat dispositivo
normalmente /dev/sda1

Saludos


----------



## Augusto Galvis (Mar 30, 2007)

Hola Perro muerto

Gracias por tu respuesta, pero al dar la instruccion, no reconoce el comando mkfs (mkfs: Command not found)


----------



## Perromuerto (Mar 30, 2007)

Estas como administrador?
De paso, los sistemas como Redhat no instalan todas las herramientas.
Verifica en la actualizaci'on de la instalacion.
Cada vez que eso pasa recuerdo por que uso slackware u no redhat.

Saludos


----------

